
BMW E-Scooter - ronaldsvilcins
https://designzine.net/transport/bmw-e-scooter/
======
milkytron
12mph? That seems too slow for the road and bike lanes, but too fast for
sidewalks. I wonder why they went with a slower top speed than the
competitors.

